# Win SCP - für Linux ...



## exitboy (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

unter Windows gibt es ja das nette kleine Tool, WIN SCP, für die direktarbeit (Explorer/NC style), über das SCP.

Wie greife ich über Linux so auf den Server zu. SSH direktzugriff ist klar.
Geht das in der Art von SCP über Konqueror, oder direkt über die Shell? oder mit einem Linux SCP Tool? Sofern es soetwas überhaupt gibt.

THX


----------



## RedWing (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,


```
scp user@host:/your/path/yourfile localfile
```

oder:


```
scp localfile user@host:/your/path/yourfile
```

Oder 


```
man scp
```

für mehr Informationen


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2005)

Ja, Du kannst das ueber den Konqueror machen.

Das laeuft im Grunde wie Webzugriff, nur dass Du nicht http:// vor den Hostnamen/die IP schreibst, sonder fish://


----------

